# artificial reef behind Jekyll



## Plsmith (Oct 29, 2013)

Has anyone ever caught anything around the artificial reef behind Jekyll Island, south of the pier ?


----------



## wharfrat (Oct 30, 2013)

Plsmith said:


> Has anyone ever caught anything around the artificial reef behind Jekyll Island, south of the pier ?


There are a lot of whiting in about 18' ft of water close to the reef, flounder in and around the structure, lots of mangrove snapper earlier this year and trout and reds closer to the shore in that area. The reefs or "fish havens " often hold a lot of bait stealers as well. (pinfish, croaker, yt's, grunts, etc.)


----------



## Rodsmith (Oct 30, 2013)

"The reefs or "fish havens " often hold a lot of bait stealers as well. (pinfish, croaker, yt's, grunts, etc.) "

100% agree on the bait stealers. That is one reason I fish mainly artificials now. When the bait is free for the taking, I may use live bait on rare occasion, but anything out there will steal a live shrimp and at $15 a quart that can make a man get just a bit upset! I have fantastic success with artificials now, especially the popping cork and DOA(this rig can be fished over and around the"reefs"with pleasant results) I brought home a nice box of trout Saturday(even with the north east winds howling) with the popping cork rig, and we got most of them in 12+ feet of water with a 28" leader and a gold flake 1/4 oz. shrimp. The Bomber long A works really well too....especially when you get someone like Capt. Tim to show you the ropes on it 

Needless to say, I just love my artificial baits but the one that sees the most use in my arsenal is the very deadly popping cork rig


----------



## dotties cutter (Oct 30, 2013)

We fish that spot often and always catch a nice mixed bag of keepers. Do anyone know if the mangroves are here to stay or will they go back down south?? We really enjoy the aggressive bite we get from them and they are great on the table as well. We were also wondering since the mangroves like live shrimp so well will they have a impact on our speckled trout population if their numbers begin to increase in our area?


----------



## wharfrat (Oct 30, 2013)

dotties cutter said:


> We fish that spot often and always catch a nice mixed bag of keepers. Do anyone know if the mangroves are here to stay or will they go back down south?? We really enjoy the aggressive bite we get from them and they are great on the table as well. We were also wondering since the mangroves like live shrimp so well will they have a impact on our speckled trout population if their numbers begin to increase in our area?


once the water temp starts getting below 70 they'll be scarce. if it's another mild winter, look for them to be back in force about june of 2014. It would take a bomb to reduce the number of trout in southeast Ga.


----------



## mlbowfin (Oct 30, 2013)

where is this reef you mention? If you were leaving the boat ramp and went to the right under the bridge and followed to the sound where the rocks are to your right, how far and in what direction is this reef? I bring my boat every summer and never knew one was behind the island, only thing I discovered going that way around the island, is that the mud looks like the water at low tide when the sun is setting because I ran right into it and luckily had enough momentum to slide me back to the water..


----------



## Plsmith (Oct 30, 2013)

Assuming you put in on  Jekyll Island, you would be headed north towards the St Simons sound, its between the Twin Sisters creeks and the JI pier on the right.


----------



## mlbowfin (Oct 31, 2013)

thanks Plsmith, I'll have to check it out next summer..


----------



## dotties cutter (Nov 1, 2013)

If you go in at the big bridge, head toward Jekyll , the reef is on the right about three creeks up toward Jekyll and a little before you reach bird island. Go in at almost  low tide and you can't miss it cause you will see most of it. if your boat takes much water to float be carefull pulling in on low tide cause it gets shallow but that is when we do the best. Good luck.


----------



## dawgwatch (Nov 12, 2013)

How big is this reef? How close can you get to it? I'm like several others on here new to salt water, but would love to try the reef. Thanks to all of you that give us advice, I hope I can pass it on down to the next generation....


----------



## Plsmith (Nov 12, 2013)

When I passed it was all underwater, it's well marked with posts and signs though.


----------



## dawgwatch (Nov 12, 2013)

Thanks


----------

